# R32 GTR or R33 GTR



## lexb259 (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi

Joined the forum a while ago but been preoccupied to date with a DC5 integra and more recenty an FD RX7.

Always been in love with the 32 and 33 and starting the journey to ownership (hopefully).

Any advice would be appreciated and if a nice example may be coming up for sale in the future, please let me know. I tend to go "oem+" when modifying my cars - not against more extensive mods if they've been done well/properly.

A well cared-for car is essential as I'd like a solid base (mechanically and structurally) on which to build something to my taste and enjoy. I've previously bought from forum members in the hope that the cars would be more likely to be cared for and so far it's turned out to be the case. Pics for attention (yes, I like blue).

I'm loathe to sell the DC5 but I've had it for about 4 years and while I still really like it, I would like to try a 32/33. I could therefore get to around £35k ish for the right car and something that needs a bit of work (not a full restoration) is also an option.


----------



## initialDean (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm looking to move away from my FD too!! where would you value your FD at?


----------



## lexb259 (Nov 23, 2021)

If I was going to sell my FD, I'd be looking at £30k+.It's a 2 previous owner car, 60k miles, part history, fully-stock car (still on twins). I've put some mild mods on but nothing which can't be reversed back to fully stock (a'pexi intake/power fc, ohlins dfv, advans, nardi wheel etc).

Yours is a nice one (best colour! ) - if you decide to sell any parts, let me know as I plan on keeping mine and selling the DC5 to get into the skyline.


----------



## initialDean (Nov 23, 2021)

Cool mate... it is the best colour lol
I wont be selling any parts from it, rather sell the car as a whole. Its a 2002 Type R Bathurst. Recently rebuilt, street ported. Still on Twins, running 390bhp ish. The car is mint. 
I have gone over it all with a fine tooth comb.


----------



## lexb259 (Nov 23, 2021)

Sounds like you've got it to a good place then! Why are you selling it? Fancy a change? Have you had the car long?

Who did the porting and mapping for you? 

I'm sure it will move quickly if you decide to list it. I hope you don't regret it!


----------



## initialDean (Nov 23, 2021)

Yeah everything that you would want to do to it, keeping it as stock as possible, has been done really. 
I have always liked a GTR, but have always been scared of the running costs. However, with the value of the RX7 shooting up, it brings the GTR into a more reachable position. 
I dont want to regret getting rid of the Mazda, not at all.. and If anything, keeping hold of it will see it be worth even more in a few more years. This is the dilemma. 

I have been driving a Cayman S for a few weeks now, and it just makes me want something a little newer and more solid lol


----------



## Lordderak (Oct 9, 2016)

initialDean said:


> Cool mate... it is the best colour lol
> I wont be selling any parts from it, rather sell the car as a whole. Its a 2002 Type R Bathurst. Recently rebuilt, street ported. Still on Twins, running 390bhp ish. The car is mint.
> I have gone over it all with a fine tooth comb.


Lovely FD, I have one myself as well. Great cars and values creeping up constantly.


----------



## Gary Graham (Oct 14, 2019)

lexb259 said:


> Hi
> 
> Joined the forum a while ago but been preoccupied to date with a DC5 integra and more recenty an FD RX7.
> 
> ...


Hi are you still interested in buying a gtr33


----------



## lexb259 (Nov 23, 2021)

I am but losing a bit of interest after seeing a couple of rusty, poorly maintained cars which according to their owners were "mint". I have been speaking to TGT about importing one myself as a result but open to buying one already here at the moment, as I haven't pulled the trigger on importing just yet...


----------



## Gary Graham (Oct 14, 2019)

Were are based iam in the Bristol area I am looking through the history and will be able to give you all the information you need you won't be disappointed. Regards Graham.


----------



## Gary Graham (Oct 14, 2019)

Apologies for the bad grammar. 😬


----------



## NelsonRayle (9 mo ago)

Hey


----------



## lexb259 (Nov 23, 2021)

Thanks for the responses all. I’m no longer looking for one of these - thread can be deleted to tidy things up mods! 👍🏻


----------

